# The car rego rip-off



## Calliope (12 June 2009)

Each year in each state one thing you can rely on is that your vehicle Registration and CTP Insurance will rise. One of the main reasons for this is that you and I are paying for the tens of thousands of drivers who are driving unregistered vehicles and are often unlicensed.

One of the things our governments don't tell us is that there is a total of almost $2 billion in unpaid traffic fines, led by Victoria, $700m and Qld. 462m, and the states don't have any ideas on how to collect this money.  Apparently the only people who pay their fines are law abiding  registered drivers with occasional infringements.

If fines could be collected off serial offenders, vehicle taxes would not need to rise.


----------



## glenn_r (12 June 2009)

Maybe when caught they should impound the car and if the fines are not paid sell it at auction.

Also I personally own 3 cars, on which I have paid the full registration/CTP on all of them but I can only drive 1 at a time, maybe we should just pay registration/CTP on the driver and not the vehicle..

Speaking of fines I received one in the mail yesterday for $142.00 after being photographed doing 106KM on a 100KM freeway (which used to be rated a 110Km freeway)......Guilty your honour but WTF 6% over.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 June 2009)

Calliope said:


> Each year in each state one thing you can rely on is that your vehicle Registration and CTP Insurance will rise. One of the main reasons for this is that you and I are paying for the tens of thousands of drivers who are driving unregistered vehicles and are often unlicensed.
> 
> One of the things our governments don't tell us is that there is a total of almost $2 billion in unpaid traffic fines, led by Victoria, $700m and Qld. 462m, and the states don't have any ideas on how to collect this money.  Apparently the only people who pay their fines are law abiding  registered drivers with occasional infringements.
> 
> If fines could be collected off serial offenders, vehicle taxes would not need to rise.




Nobody I know in Townsville pays rego. Its a waste of money. Just don't pay it.

gg


----------



## treeman (12 June 2009)

For a while its something close to $50 raise each year in Victoria, I still remember when it used to be $400 ....


----------



## ojm (12 June 2009)

Got my rego renewal in the mail two days ago from VicRoads.

Total: $567.20
Breakdown -
Registration fee: $183.30
TAC Charge (inc $31.73 GST): $349
Insurance duty: $34.90.

So paying quite a bit in tax (wtf is inusrance duty? I already pay for insurance. Is it insurance that the pollies will get their fat pension? And I probably get slugged another "insurance duty" on my full comp insurance.).

And don't TAC make a profit each year? How about stop all the friggan advertising on tele/radio/billboards/papers/magazines/footy teams and what not and cut down the TAC fee!


----------



## gfresh (12 June 2009)

Don't complain! rego in QLD is around $690 .. or ~$830 if you have a v8.. some of the most expensive in the country I believe. Then again, in VIC they sting you for that extra "right foot" tax with the whole 3km/hr leeway (thank **** I don't have to put up with worrying about that anymore!)

I also hate the fact you have to pay for 2x lots of insurance and 2x lots of rego if you own more than 1 car, as I can only drive one of the damn things at once! Although maybe it's a good thing as I'd probably have about 5 cars by now


----------



## Boggo (12 June 2009)

glenn_r said:


> Speaking of fines I received one in the mail yesterday for $142.00 after being photographed doing 106KM on a 100KM freeway (which used to be rated a 110Km freeway)......Guilty your honour but WTF 6% over.




The silly part about the 6% is that the manufacturer's are allowed up to 10% on the accuracy on their speedo's from what I understand.



gfresh said:


> Don't complain! rego in QLD is around $690 .. or ~$830 if you have a v8.. some of the most expensive in the country I believe.




I am in Mooloolabah at the moment, at least in Queensland they seem to try to improve to roads to keep ahead of growing traffic demands.

In SA they seem to only review the dismal state of our roads every 5 years or so, then they build half a freeway (yep, 2 lanes that change direction at midday and midnight).

They have built an underpass under Anzac Highway this year so thats it for another few years.


----------



## Julia (12 June 2009)

Hey, Calliope:  if you're cranky about the rise in rego (and who isn't) just wait until you get your rates notice, and the next electricity bill.
Apparently these are both going up considerably more than the rego has!

With the money coming in during the mining boom in Qld (and federally during the Howard years, for that matter) funds should have been squirelled away so that unreasonable rises in taxes - yes, they're all taxes - don't happen.


----------



## ck13488 (12 June 2009)

NSW - newcastle

registration fee $52
motor vehicle tax $223
CTP $498
third party property** $413 

*total $1186*


**i am of the belief that third party property should be made compulsory. if EVERYONE was made to pay it there would be a massive decline in the number of cases which go to court, sheriffs etc etc. A reasonable assumption would be that it would save the government millions...

<rant>
as well as stop the inconveniece of those bastards without a dime to their name, who live off my taxes screwing us over by not paying for damages they have caused.

cant half tell that i was taken out by an old pensioner who is *3 months after the accident legally blind*, who gave me a fake address, who lives off the pension and has no assets that i can reposses (ie she has lived to ~70 and owns basic tv/oven/lounge thats it) and thinks that even though the court ruled she give me $30/fortnight its too much. the fact her pension not long went up $30/fortnight and she got >$1k in stimulus payments aparently doesnt matter.
</rant>


_
stupid old hag​_


----------



## So_Cynical (12 June 2009)

glenn_r said:


> Speaking of fines I received one in the mail yesterday for $142.00 after being photographed doing 106KM on a 100KM freeway (which used to be rated a 110Km freeway)......Guilty your honour but WTF 6% over.




Victoria is the worst state for traffic fines...so petty and pathetic.

In the last 15 years i have received 1 speeding fine...and that was while 
i lived in Victoria (3 years) 64 km in a 60 zone....VIC sucks the big one.


----------



## theasxgorilla (13 June 2009)

Calliope said:


> Each year in each state one thing you can rely on is that your vehicle Registration and CTP Insurance will rise. One of the main reasons for this is that you and I are paying for the tens of thousands of drivers who are driving unregistered vehicles and are often unlicensed.
> 
> One of the things our governments don't tell us is that there is a total of almost $2 billion in unpaid traffic fines, led by Victoria, $700m and Qld. 462m, and the states don't have any ideas on how to collect this money.  Apparently the only people who pay their fines are law abiding  registered drivers with occasional infringements.
> 
> If fines could be collected off serial offenders, vehicle taxes would not need to rise.




There is always more than one way to look at a situation.

The real question you should ask is this... how much would your registration fees be if states like Victoria didn't have such efficient "safety camera" systems in place to generate revenue from?

As per Glenn R's post, getting fined for 106 in a 100 km/h zone!?!? 

Hmmm, let me see, what works better, raising rego fees of the many to reflect what it actual costs to maintain road infrastructure?  Or convincing some unlucky people to pay a 25% premium on their rego by providing evidence showing they broke the law?


----------



## insider (13 June 2009)

That's crazy $800+ for a V8 in Qld... Thats disgusting... As if the funds are going to the right places...


----------



## disarray (13 June 2009)

i remember when i bought my car i had to pay stamp duty on it, paid as a percentage of the cars price including GST. having to pay tax on GST is pathetic and the RTA copped an earful but what can they do? paying tax on a tax is a sign of the times.

i also got done for 105km/h on a 100km/h freeway in perth while i was going downhill. someone set fire to the state parliaments please, they're an extremely expensive waste of space.


----------



## insider (13 June 2009)

disarray said:


> i remember when i bought my car i had to pay stamp duty on it, paid as a percentage of the cars price including GST. having to pay tax on GST is pathetic and the RTA copped an earful but what can they do? paying tax on a tax is a sign of the times.
> 
> i also got done for 105km/h on a 100km/h freeway in perth while i was going downhill. someone set fire to the state parliaments please, they're an extremely expensive waste of space.




Tell me about it... I got done same thing but coming out of a 110K zone into a 100K  zone... I got fined but my brother inlaw who I was following didn't... I was 103.5K after the 3 percent adjustment... How's that for BS revenue raising... First and only fine after 5 years of driving...


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 June 2009)

treeman said:


> For a while its something close to $50 raise each year in Victoria, I still remember when it used to be $400 ....




The key is ... if you buy a used car.There is a warranty of purchase agreement both statutory and under the common law. 

If you buy the car and it's not road-worthy prior to the 28 days you purchased it you should be fined, to correct the defaults without paying the fine do it within the 28 days after purchase. It's like a grace period!


----------



## gav (13 June 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Victoria is the worst state for traffic fines...so petty and pathetic.
> 
> In the last 15 years i have received 1 speeding fine...and that was while
> i lived in Victoria (3 years) 64 km in a 60 zone....VIC sucks the big one.




In the last 12 months I've been fined 3 times. Twice for doing 64KM in a 60 zone, and once for doing 104KM in a 100 zone.

TAC are quick to raise your rego, but when they are at fault it is like trying to get blood from a stone (my Dad is fighting them in court at the moment for an accident 2.5yrs ago that left him disabled)


----------



## Calliope (13 June 2009)

theasxgorilla said:


> There is always more than one way to look at a situation.
> The real question you should ask is this... how much would your registration fees be if states like Victoria didn't have such efficient "safety camera" systems in place to generate revenue from?




No. The real question is *how much lower the registration fees would be* if Victoria would collect the fines from the lawbreaking serial offenders that they catch on their "efficient" traffic surveillance systems?


----------



## Trevor_S (13 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nobody I know in Townsville pays rego. Its a waste of money. Just don't pay it.




That makes me the odd one out up here then I guess ?


----------



## gav (13 June 2009)

RE: Vic's unpaid fines.

There is an ad campaign on the radio at the moment says that after a while the late notices for fines will stop coming in.  Then you can't register your car the following year...


----------



## awg (13 June 2009)

ck13488 said:


> NSW - newcastle
> 
> registration fee $52
> motor vehicle tax $223
> ...






Sorry to hear, I was going to post after reading earlier posts about non-rego payers.

Every crackhead, junkie, crim and many hapless unemployed are driving round unrego.

I know several people who have been crashed by 'em

If you are a student, not worth comprehensive insurance on a $5k car, then bad luck.

BTW, you can have Centrelink enforce a Court Sequestration order (or you used to be able) and the money is direct debited to your account.

get in touch with Centrelink Debt Recovery or the Court Registrar to advise you on process.

Also if a person is drink or drug affected, their insurance is void.

Probably not so much of a problem for the majority of well heeled ASF readers, who have comprehensive insurance.

ps..the number of drivers who are affected by dementia is a huge hidden problem


----------



## Calliope (13 June 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> That makes me the odd one out up here then I guess ?




Strangely enough I don't know anybody who drives an unregistered vehicle, although I do know some parents who have to pay their children's rego fees to keep them honest.

Driving an unregistered vehicle is often the jumping off place for more serious crime, and a lot of arrests are made by pulling over unregistered vehicles.

Timothy McVeigh, the Oklahoma Bomber, America's deadliest terrorist prior to 7/11, was apprehended by an Oklahoma State Trooper while fleeing the scene in a vehicle *without licence plates.* He was already behind bars when they started looking for him.


----------



## Ageo (13 June 2009)

So the point of having the RTA (NSW) and registering vehicles etc.. is so that all the profit goes back into the roads??????
:beat::beat:


----------



## white_crane (13 June 2009)

Rego is Qld has gone up twice since fugly got in again.  An extra $90 on my bill thank you very much.  And wtf is a traffic improvement fee?  We should refuse to pay it - I don't see the traffic improving.  The highway up here looks like it's been through 10 years of civil war.


----------



## theasxgorilla (13 June 2009)

Calliope said:


> No. The real question is *how much lower the registration fees would be* if Victoria would collect the fines from the lawbreaking serial offenders that they catch on their "efficient" traffic surveillance systems?




Buddy, that's the thing, they wouldn't be any lower, it's fabricated revenue... balance sheet bolstering.  Do you really think the "few bad apples" in Victoria have $700 million in liquid assets???

If I let my car become unregistered, then drive at 120 km/h up and down the freeway between Geelong and Melbourne for a month I will incur a speeding fine every time I pass by a fixed speed camera.  I will also incur a fine for driving an unregistered vehicle, which I'm guessing by now is on the high side of $600.  Assume one unrego'd vehicle fine per day, 30 days in a month, 600 x 30, and you get $18,000 AUD.

Okay, so now the road authority has a debtor on their ledger to the tune of $18,000 and they convince you all that regos need to go up because they can't get the $18k because they can't find the offender and even if they could getting $18k out of a bloke who is not paying his rego is like, umm, trying to get blood from a stone???

*This is not the issue*.  The issue is the road authorities need money to carry out their business of maintaining and developing road infrastructure.  If my serial offender had paid his rego Vicroads would have $600, not $18,000... where do they get the $17,400 shortfall to continue funding their projects and operations?

Your angle is a beat up, and when you analyse and run the numbers it doesn't make any sense.  All that I know is that Australia's road infrastructure sucks and the money to fund maintenance and improvement projects won't come from people who don't have it ie. folk who can't afford to pay their rego.

It would be better to raise petrol taxes so the people who are using the infrastructure pay as they go... then we can go back to blaming the politicians for not allocating revenue where it was earned, instead of being turned on one another (divide and conquer).


----------



## MrBurns (13 June 2009)

Calliope said:


> Strangely enough I don't know anybody who drives an unregistered vehicle, .




If you drive an unregistered car presumably it's also uninsured, so if you hit GG's Bentley you will be personally liable for a repair bill  of possibly $50,000 ? and the insurance company wont let you walk away from that.
While I'm on it if you drive over the (grog) limit ,even just a fraction and you hit a Bugatti Veyron (GG's weekend drive) you aren't covered even if you are insured  - you will have to sell your house to pay the bill.

AND if you hit someone and they die you will be up for manslaughter and in jail for a long time.


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 June 2009)

theasxgorilla said:


> It would be better to raise petrol taxes so the people who are using the infrastructure pay as they go... then we can go back to blaming the politicians for not allocating revenue where it was earned, instead of being turned on one another (divide and conquer).



Or we could just take the existing petrol taxes and acually spend the money on the roads (or rail, public transport etc to reduce traffic on the roads) instead of bailing out those who make dud investments or want a new TV...


----------



## Trevor_S (13 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> If you drive an unregistered car presumably it's also uninsured, so if you hit GG's Bentley you will be personally liable for a repair bill  of possibly $50,000 ? .




I doubt you would be up for anything, according to him he doesn't register his vehicle, as he knows no one that does.  Once you are unregistered you woudl be on your own, insurance wise.


----------



## Julia (13 June 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> Or we could just take the existing petrol taxes and acually spend the money on the roads (or rail, public transport etc to reduce traffic on the roads) instead of bailing out those who make dud investments or want a new TV...



Exactly.

I doubt that it's a coincidence that all these extra charges (rego, rates, electricity etc) are rising exponentially on the back of State governments finding their budgets are so much in the red.

As always, the taxpayer foots the bill for the ongoing incompetence and poor investments of governments.


----------



## MrBurns (13 June 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> I doubt you would be up for anything, according to him he doesn't register his vehicle, as he knows no one that does.  Once you are unregistered you woudl be on your own, insurance wise.




Ahh yes but GG's Rotwieler lawyers would go berserk.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 June 2009)

Julia said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I doubt that it's a coincidence that all these extra charges (rego, rates, electricity etc) are rising exponentially on the back of State governments finding their budgets are so much in the red.
> 
> As always, the taxpayer foots the bill for the ongoing incompetence and poor investments of governments.



The average person would be truly amazed at just how much all the competitive tendering, consultants, outsourcing, disaggregation etc is costing. It's nothing short of an outright fortune.

Sure, there are various regulators especially with electricity. But bottom line is if costs keep going up then they end up getting approval to pass that on to consumers. Nobody seems to be qestioning WHY costs keep going up so much - see my first paragraph for a large part of the answer to that.

What most don't realise, is that in order to suit the economists and accountants entire engineering projects have been built that aren't actually needed. The only purpose they serve, is to facilitate "competition" and make sure things can be properly accounted for. And they get built by ridiculously expensive means, again to make sure everything is "competitive" and accounted for. 

Then those who were effectively forced to build such things go to the regulators saying they need more money which they eventually get (from consumers). 

Much cheaper to just build only what is needed and build it in the cheapest way that is sound in engineering terms. I'm thinking here in terms of energy industry, but I've seen examples which suggest it's much the same with other infrastructure too.


----------



## Calliope (14 June 2009)

theasxgorilla said:


> Your angle is a beat up, and when you analyse and run the numbers it doesn't make any sense.  All that I know is that Australia's road infrastructure sucks and the money to fund maintenance and improvement projects won't come from people who don't have it ie. *folk who can't afford to pay their rego.*
> 
> It would be better to raise petrol taxes so the people who are using the infrastructure pay as they go.




You seem to have the quaint idea that people don't pay their vehicle taxes or their traffic fines because they can't afford it. Do you think that GG and his friends in Townsville don't pay rego because they can't afford it? The tens of thousands of non-payers do so for purely selfish motives.

On the other hand many of my friends are age pensioners and they can't afford it, but they pay because they are responsible citizens and can't risk losing their licences, and losing mobility.

I do agree with you that all vehicle taxes should be paid at the petrol pump, i.e proportionate to road use. Then the guy down the road with his gas-guzzling Hummer who drives 50000k per year would pay much more tax than I do driving my Corolla 5000k per year.


----------



## sting (14 June 2009)

Qld rego is due to rise by up to 30% in one hit. 

I agree the person should be registered and insured as said before you can only drive one vehicle at a time. I am considering getting rid of one of my vehicles. At present I pay rego and full comprehensive insurance for my wifes car, my 4x4, an ex ambulance that rarely gets used it has cobwebs on it, a scooter, a boat and trailer, and a camping trailer.

And lets face it the car insurance is based partially on the drivers record I would happily pay one insurance even if it is based on the higher price vehicle. 
I have worked out that I pay $1000/yr for rego + Ins on a ford transit ambulance that is used for less than 3000k per yr if that. I originally brought it to convert into a camper as it has extra suspension, dual rear A/C, 12 volt power points, side lockers, it even has drop down drip bag hooks from the roof if I have had a heavy night on the piss. I have been persuaded by the Minister for Finances not to bother cos she wont be going camping in it. My city girl wife whose idea of camping on Fraser Island is roughing it in a 2 bedroom villa at Kingfisher Bay Resort as opposed to me a bush bred kid whose military life has seen me sleep in the dirt with a hootchie.

All these price hikes will result in more uninsured and unregistered vehicles on the road witch will again lead to more increases until eventually we end up going back to Shank's pony to get around.


----------



## Sunder (14 June 2009)

gav said:


> RE: Vic's unpaid fines.
> 
> There is an ad campaign on the radio at the moment says that after a while the late notices for fines will stop coming in.  Then you can't register your car the following year...




Isn't that like telling a bankrupt we're going to levy late payment fees on top of your interest?

If they're serially not paying fines, what makes you think they're paying rego?

Maybe number plates should be made of LCD screens with a timer on them. When the rego is up, the plates blink for your grace period, then go black after that, unless they're reset by someone at the RTA.


----------



## Calliope (14 June 2009)

Julia said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I doubt that it's a coincidence that all these extra charges (rego, rates, electricity etc) are rising exponentially on the back of State governments finding their budgets are so much in the red.
> 
> As always, the taxpayer foots the bill for the ongoing incompetence and poor investments of governments.




Yes that is right. I was talking tongue-in-cheek when I suggested that collection of unpaid fines from unregistered drivers could lower vehicle taxes.

Rising rego charges are an unstoppable force in good times as well as bad. We are a cash cow and an easy target. At budget times the governments don't even consider whether they should raise vehicle taxes. It is a given.


----------



## MACCA350 (14 June 2009)

As usual they'll hurt many honest people with laws that won't even phase the dishonest ones it was meant for

cheers


----------



## theasxgorilla (14 June 2009)

Calliope said:


> You seem to have the quaint idea that people don't pay their vehicle taxes or their traffic fines because they can't afford it. Do you think that GG and his friends in Townsville don't pay rego because they can't afford it? The tens of thousands of non-payers do so for purely selfish motives.




I actually have no idea who doesn't pay their rego or why.  All I know is that if there are $700 million in outstanding fines in Vic, that's approximately $200 per registered vehicle.  And making someone who drove 104 km/h in a 100 km/h zone pay for a funding shortfall just makes people resentful and feel like they're living in a police state.



> I do agree with you that all vehicle taxes should be paid at the petrol pump, i.e proportionate to road use. Then the guy down the road with his gas-guzzling Hummer who drives 50000k per year would pay much more tax than I do driving my Corolla 5000k per year.




And while we're at it, how about compulsory annual roadworthy checks?  Then we also know people are driving in safer vehicles on safer roads.

For all our wonderful shock campaigns about speed and drink driving and our police force and their enforcement technologies we still can't seem to make our roads as safe as those crazy Europeans driving around on their glorious motorways in their _luxury_ cars (don't start me on the luxury car tax scam, denying the middle class access to better quality motoring).

I suspect you get what you pay for.  So, if you want to shift responsibility for road infrastructure/safety to fine payers who aren't paying, I don't think you can expect to see these stats improve much either.

                        1	2

 Australia 		7.7 	7.9
 Finland 		6.4 	6.4
 Germany 		6.2 	7.4
 Israel 		5.9 	9.6
 Japan 		5.7 	10.3
 Denmark 		5.4 	7.7
 Great Britain 	5.4 	6.3
 Norway 		5.2 	6.5
 Switzerland 	5 	5.9
 Sweden 		4.9 	5.9
 Netherlands 	4.5 	7.7

1. Road fatalities
per 100,000
inhabitants 

2. Road fatalities
per 1 billion
vehicle-km 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate


----------



## Macquack (14 June 2009)

theasxgorilla said:


> And while we're at it, how about compulsory annual roadworthy checks?  Then we also know people are driving in safer vehicles on safer roads.




I could not believe it when I heard that car owners in Victoria and Queensland do not have to have their vehicles inspected annually. 

Living in NSW, I have had to go through the ritual (hassle) of getting a "pink slip" inspection every year for at least thirty years.

About time the other states caught up with the NSW "red tape"/safety policy.


----------



## Calliope (15 June 2009)

Macquack said:


> I could not believe it when I heard that car owners in Victoria and Queensland do not have to have their vehicles inspected annually.
> 
> Living in NSW, I have had to go through the ritual (hassle) of getting a "pink slip" inspection every year for at least thirty years.
> 
> About time the other states caught up with the NSW "red tape"/safety policy.




I think it is because there are so many unregistered vehicles on the roads in Vic. and Qld. that it wouldn't work.


----------



## Julia (15 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nobody I know in Townsville pays rego. Its a waste of money. Just don't pay it.
> 
> gg



Why don't you pay it, gg?   Certainly not because you can't afford it.
Do you consistently drive in unregistered vehicles?   How is it you are not prosecuted for driving an unregistered vehicle?

Seems a bit sad to me that poor people scrape together their rego fee which presumably goes higher on the basis of many factors, not the least of which will be those who don't pay.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 June 2009)

Macquack said:


> I could not believe it when I heard that car owners in Victoria and Queensland do not have to have their vehicles inspected annually.
> 
> Living in NSW, I have had to go through the ritual (hassle) of getting a "pink slip" inspection every year for at least thirty years.
> 
> About time the other states caught up with the NSW "red tape"/safety policy.



I'm no expert, but the statistics I've heard quoted are that unroadworthy vehicles are at most a very minor contributor to serious accidents, therefore it's a waste of resources to have mandatory inspections.

Also I can imagine a lot of people would make temporary changes to a car (like swapping tyres from one vehicle to another) to pass the inspection and then reverse the changes immediately afterward. Those into cars as a hobby wouldn't find it much hassle at all.

Far more effective to just have some random checks in my opinion, like they do with breath tests etc. Cheaper too.


----------



## Calliope (17 June 2009)

Queensland motorists haven't been forgotten in the Budget;

*rego up 20%,

traffic fines up 33%,

petrol tax up 8.3c per litre
*
And what do we get in return?  In the words of our Dear Leader, "zip, zero and none"


----------



## Macquack (17 June 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> I'm no expert, but the statistics I've heard quoted are that unroadworthy vehicles are at most a very minor contributor to serious accidents, therefore it's a waste of resources to have mandatory inspections.




In NSW, the vehicle owner pays for the compulsory annual safety inspection.

Currently, it costs $31.70 (government designated fee). It is not uncommon to get the run around from Authorised Inspection Stations (too busy, come back later etc) because there is no money in it for the mechanics to do a proper full inspection.


----------



## Surfer35 (17 June 2009)

Sorry, bit off tangent here but loosely within the theme of governmental fleecing. To catch a fish in NSW these days here's the fee breakdown:

Car rego;
Boat rego;
Trailer rego; 
Driver's licence;
Boat Driver's licence; and
Fishing licence!!!!

Bugger me.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 June 2009)

Surfer35 said:


> To catch a fish in NSW these days here's the fee breakdown:




To catch a fish in SA:

Buy rod
Walk to jetty 
Or pay rego for your car if you want to drive there


----------



## Surfer35 (17 June 2009)

True Prawn, but if it's something hefty like yellowfin tuna you are after, might need more than a jetty and the NSW government would probably require a licence for that too.


----------



## pancake (17 June 2009)

Quite fitting this thread is floating around here.
I got done last week for this (in NSW) - it's a smooth 486$ for 'use unregistered vehicle' and an additional 81$ for 'use vehicle with expired registration label'. More than 30% of what I paid for the car, not too shabby 

Anyway, the car had been unregistered for only 2 days (I rarely drive so didn't keep up with _exactly_ when it was due, only it was due 'soon'). If it had experied for 3 months and it was obvious I was purposely avoiding paying the registration on it then I could understand it, but a little leniency would've been nice..!

I can't believe they don't have annual inspections in Vic and QLD?!! Wow!
Smurf -- Mate, I wish it was as easy as simply swapping tyres from car to car to pass the annual inspection (it used to be called a pink slip, now it's an 'e-Safety check'). It seems every garage will tell you a different list of things that need doing to get it passed


----------



## Macquack (17 June 2009)

Surfer35 said:


> Sorry, bit off tangent here but loosely within the theme of governmental fleecing. To catch a fish in NSW these days here's the fee breakdown:
> 
> Car rego;
> Boat rego;
> ...




I can add to your list.

Parking fee of $146 a year at the "public" boat ramp I use.


----------



## theasxgorilla (17 June 2009)

Macquack said:


> In NSW, the vehicle owner pays for the compulsory annual safety inspection.
> 
> Currently, it costs $31.70 (government designated fee). It is not uncommon to get the run around from Authorised Inspection Stations (too busy, come back later etc) because there is no money in it for the mechanics to do a proper full inspection.




In Sweden the testing stations are state owned/run.  You are sent a time to attend the inspection well in advance, and if you want swap it for another time you can do that via the Internet.  Very efficient.  And its usually a roll-in, roll-out station, with multiple lanes, and when your number appears you drive on into a heated test station, head into the lounge and make yourself a coffee, if you even have time... it takes about 15 minutes.  

You don't even need to leave your car to register that you have arrived!  Handy in the winter... and the autumn and the spring come to think of it .


----------



## moXJO (6 November 2009)

Bloody hell rego+greenslip seems to have gone up a lot this year.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 November 2009)

If nobody paid these rip-offs they would be abolished.

If you pay, you pay.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (6 November 2009)

moXJO said:


> Bloody hell rego+greenslip seems to have gone up a lot this year.




Their needs have increased so they just bludge it out of you, life's tough isn't it, and not a word of thanks.
Be good if they found a way to make money other than stealing it.


----------



## moXJO (6 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If nobody paid these rip-offs they would be abolished.
> 
> If you pay, you pay.
> 
> gg






MrBurns said:


> Their needs have increased so they just bludge it out of you, life's tough isn't it, and not a word of thanks.
> Be good if they found a way to make money other than stealing it.




Normally I wouldn't mind, but all these rises are starting to piss me off.
Rates, electricity, rego, water, insurances and all those other sneaky taxes. Then you see the government wasting vast sums on stupid ideas that go nowhere.


Ahhh... nothing like a rant after paying a bill


----------



## Junior (6 November 2009)

There was a mention in the Age today of an increase in petrol taxes as well.



> Tax expert Neil Warren forecast that the review would also propose lifting petrol taxes in line with inflation - a practice abandoned by the Howard government in 2001 - and increasing state land taxes.




http://www.theage.com.au/business/super-tax-breaks-for-rich-could-be-slashed-swan-20091105-i08a.html


----------

